# My Fridge won't work on 240volts



## 111215 (Apr 8, 2008)

I know there was another thread about this, but it didn't solve my problem (yet). My question is this - is my fridge *is* working on 240 volts, but just not yet cool (could be the slope again), wouldn't it still make a noise? They're not totally silent running are they?


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

The normal 3-fuel fridge is almost totally silent. There is no motor/compressor.
There is sometimes a slight noise of liquids running through the pipes.
If it works on gas or 12V then all the plumbing should be OK. A failed 240V heater or a mains fuse or the trip switch off will most probably be the problem.
It usually takes less than half an hour for the fridge to cool detectably.

Modern fridges do not need to be as near level as older types. I think that ±15 deg is possible.


----------



## 111215 (Apr 8, 2008)

OH! I didn't know that! You've given me hope, even if I did post in the wrong place  Ours is an Autohome Windfall.


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

I had this problem or so I thought!!! Was given great advice from various chappies on here. One was to put your face next to the vent outside, it will have a slight heat and a slight smell if it is working. Another idea to check this was to put a wee fridge thermometer in it and this way you will know it is working ok. Good luck!


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

From recollection, the tolerance is more like 6 deg or even 3 depending on make.

Get it level first, THEN start wondering if you have a problem.

Dave


----------



## 111215 (Apr 8, 2008)

Great tips, thank you!


----------

